# For fun - critique this shepherd



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

German Shepherd Dog Club of America Online Store for Logo Items, Videos, Publications

Thought this might be interesting. What does everyone think of the GSD on the GSDCA Christmas ornament? Does this dog exemplify the standard? (If so, which one? eg AKC, FCI). What sort of activities would a dog with this structure be best suited for? What structural traits does he possess that might be detrimental in terms of speed, athleticism, and ability to leap over tall buildings in a single bound? What structural traits does he possess which are beneficial in a working context?


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Sure looks VA to me!

It's not going on my tree.....


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Guardyan said:


> German Shepherd Dog Club of America Online Store for Logo Items, Videos, Publications
> 
> Thought this might be interesting. What does everyone think of the GSD on the GSDCA Christmas ornament? Does this dog exemplify the standard? (If so, which one? eg AKC, FCI). What sort of activities would a dog with this structure be best suited for? What structural traits does he possess that might be detrimental in terms of speed, athleticism, and ability to leap over tall buildings in a single bound? What structural traits does he possess which are beneficial in a working context?


The dog looks ASL in my opinion. I would think that agility or herding may be suitable for this dog. Personally, I don't think this dog would be very suiybable for working.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

soft in pastern , lots of stifle


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Just for fun, let's bash the show lines. 

Tomorrow, we can bash the working lines. 

We don't even need to use real dogs. Let's use some artists depiction of a German Shepherd. 

I have a bajillion GSD figurines we can bash if we get bored. 

And then we can start on my GSD t-shirts. And then we can do the calendar. 

I have a little stuffed guy that sways back and forth and sings some Stevie Wonder Christmas tune we can bash if you like. I can tell its a GSD puppy, but it certainly wouldn't be put up at any dog show.

Maybe ya'all have run out of putting up pictures of awesome dogs working, so you need to spend your time bashing other lines. 

I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Wet blanket award for November 2013 goes to Selzer?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It's a pretend dog. How can a person critique a pretend dog?


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Lilie said:


> It's a pretend dog. How can a person critique a pretend dog?


Don't worry. We're just pretending to critique it.

Sehr gross, mittelkraftig, ...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you, Sue. My thoughts exactly. 
Hey, if you guys want, I can post a photo of my AKC Grand Champion pointed bitch and everyone can critique her. Should be lots of fun. Not. 

Seriously, can we just lay off the show lines?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well actually the illustration for the GSDC of A is being changed from an extreme to a more 1970's balanced type . 
What you have put before you as ideal that is what you tend to strive for . (you being the universal you)


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

selzer said:


> Just for fun, let's bash the show lines.
> 
> Tomorrow, we can bash the working lines.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the reason this was used as a "critiquing" example is because it was put out by the AKC and one would assume this is a "champion, should strive for" in structure and looks....I don't think it's any different than critiquing the videos of the different IPO dogs at the worlds...trust me, working line people are the MOST harsh on critiquing those dogs....so if it's so upsetting to see people critique a showline image that the AKC has put out as a "perfect" GSD....go ahead and grab some videos of dogs working IPO and offer knowledgeable critiques....one would assume if the dogs are at the worlds or nationals they are up for critique and are "supposedly" the best of the best. Such silly things to get panties in a bunch over.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pointing out soft pasterns and excessive stifle does not categorize the dog as anything , neither show nor working , just pointing out physical flaws.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

...mittelkr*ä*ftig.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

MichaelE said:


> ...mittelkr*ä*ftig.


I'm just too lazy to remember how to get an umlaut A...


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

I am not a fan of such slanted backs. Looks painful and like you'd have a lot of hip problems down the road. Which may not be the case?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

scarmack said:


> I am not a fan of such slanted backs. Looks painful and like you'd have a lot of hip problems down the road. Which may not be the case?


Slanted backs do not equal hip problems.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Geez Sue, a bit sensitive lately? Nobody can say a word without you hiting the roof. 



Have an Egg Nog and relax!


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Bad day, Sue?  I think they were just kidding. I'm going to have some wine. Want to watch The Voice with me and have some wine or :beer: ? 



selzer said:


> Just for fun, let's bash the show lines.
> 
> Tomorrow, we can bash the working lines.
> 
> ...




*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why is everyone so testy on here lately?
Must be the holidays approaching...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Baillif said:


> Wet blanket award for November 2013 goes to Selzer?


Give her a break. I totally see where she is coming from.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, then, let's critique this one put out by the SV in the 70s. 
We can start with the too short tail


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> OK, then, let's critique this one put out by the SV in the 70s.
> We can start with the too short tail



Well the color is all wrong.  Even I can tell that. LOL


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

No working ability lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Just for the record, I didn't mean to offend anyone with my reply...I was giving my personal opinion. I've learned my lesson. Show lines are just as good as any other lines out there. And like another member posted on a different thread; "It's the dog, not the line". All of your dogs are lovely and beautiful.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

bill said:


> No working ability lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey, well at least he doesn't eat much.


*-*Summer*-*


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> The dog looks ASL in my opinion. *I would think that agility or herding may be suitable for this dog.* Personally, I don't think this dog would be very suiybable for working.


LOL! Were you serious? :rofl:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

*sigh*


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We couldn't help it, Jackie.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I get where Sue was coming from , it's inevitable that any criticism of lines goes the Showlines way, I mean after all the working lines are so beautiful and perfect ( cough cough) but at the end of the day I just shake it off and move on, I'm very happy with the dogs I own and have owned and will never have any other lines, they are the best to me and at the end of the day that's all that matters, it's the same with horse forums, people always knock other bloodlines, but again for me, the horses in my stalls are the ones I want to own.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

wildo said:


> LOL! Were you serious? :rofl:


No. I was not serious. Sorry, that line was sarcasm...that's why I posted an apology. It was rude of me.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow, thought we could have a discussion regarding structural characteristics which might be beneficial or detrimental to the functionality of a dog.


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

I personally like the picture posted in bronze better. Aside from the short tail. The dog just looks stronger to me in profile.... Does anyone else see some of the dogs and think they look kind of weak? Just my opinion... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Cashous01 said:


> I personally like the picture posted in bronze better. Aside from the short tail. The dog just looks stronger to me in profile.... Does anyone else see some of the dogs and think they look kind of weak? Just my opinion...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As you spend more time on the forum, you'll learn just how popular your opinion really is


----------



## Cashous01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Is that a good popular or bad popular?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

For this board, you'll fit in. Those of us that don't conform to those preferences are just kinda "here".


----------

